# Fort Lauderdale, FL Oct 8-14 OR 09-14



## theone964 (Sep 28, 2014)

Looking for a rental for 2 people, 1 or 2 bed is fine.

PM me please.

Thank You


----------



## theone964 (Sep 28, 2014)

*Fort Lauderdale, FL Oct 08-14 or 9-14*

Looking for a rental for 2 people, 1 or 2 bed is fine.

I have a listing for Oct 9-14 also, I am interested in whichever dates I can get.

PM me please.

Thank You


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Sep 30, 2014)

Sent you a pm


----------

